# [SOLVED] Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?



## GOZAGS (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all - I was able to set the Brother MFC up just fine for network printing but Windows 7 refuses to recognize it as a scanner. I talked to Brother and they said that Windows 7 certainly should have that driver and to call my hardware manufacturer for my laptop (Dell). Dell wants to charge me money for service so I'm here. Any ides on how to get the right driver installed so that Windows 7 will recognize my all-in-one's scanner?

Let me know if you need any additional information from me.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*

Gozags, go to this link on the Brother website and go through the links listed under Information. You can choose the appropriate 32 or 64 bit drivers and there are some details to read as well.


----------



## GOZAGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*



Fred Garvin said:


> Gozags, go to this link on the Brother website and go through the links listed under Information. You can choose the appropriate 32 or 64 bit drivers and there are some details to read as well.


I've been there already. It says on that link that they don't provide the Windows 7 driver because it is already installed in Windows 7 so therefore, it isn't available for download. I don't think their BRAdmin is helpful either.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*

Did you try downloading and running the BRAdmin Professional drivers? That package may have the scanner drivers you need.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*

Click your Start button and type SCAN & Fax. Click the link for Windows Scan & Fax and then NEW SCAN below the menu bar. See if Windows detects your scanner.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*

In addition You can use windows upgrade advisor software. It will tell you what you need to upgrade.You can download from Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads


----------



## GOZAGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*



Fred Garvin said:


> Click your Start button and type SCAN & Fax. Click the link for Windows Scan & Fax and then NEW SCAN below the menu bar. See if Windows detects your scanner.


It doesn't detect the scanner.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*

Then I would follow the instructions on the Brother page for a manual install using the Windows drivers or see what the BRAdmin download contains.


----------



## GOZAGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Brother MFC-8640D can't set up as scanner in Windows 7?*

Thanks for your help everyone. I fixed it by entering the smtp and pop3 mail server information for my ISP right in the scanner itself and it works fine.


----------

